

Steve Jobs Has 6 Weeks Left? - ebaysucks
http://www.ndtv.com/article/world/apple-ceo-steve-jobs-has-just-six-weeks-to-live-report-86159

======
gexla
Wow, people like Steve Jobs and Lance Armstrong are supermen. I fall apart
with just a common cold. These guys can move the Earth while their bodies are
failing them.

Edit

Of course, this is true regardless of the article, which I'm not sure I
believe.

~~~
ebaysucks
Yeah, I found the link on a forum I read but haven't found the story on any
major newspaper yet.

------
phlyingpenguin
Sorry but I don't trust any no-name news site that references National
Enquirer as a source at all. As plausible as Jobs not making it much longer
is, this is garbage.

